# PVC pipe lathe tool rack photos wanted.



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 29, 2007)

Guys, I am in the planning stage for a new rack that will hold roughly 30 chisels in 3 or 4 rows. I have a rough idea of how I plan to do this, but if you use this method (handle down) can you show me your design? Thanks!

Oh, my idea is to find fender washers that slip inside the pipe, and with a wood dowel and a washer on each end I want to "fit" the height of the chisel handles so they sit flush with the top of the handle. Then add a bit of cork stuck to the top washer and I think they will make a nice height adjustable design. I just have a few thoughts mostly on mounting of the tubes them self I want to mull over first.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 31, 2007)

Wowh... Now I know someone here must do this, and has a camera.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 31, 2007)

Lee,

I know this is reverse of what you are seeking, but here is mine.





<br />


----------



## LEAP (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds like you want to make a PVC pipe organ


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 31, 2007)

Bob, that is along the line of what I am thinking of, I am just not sure if I want to try to keep them in one row,or more than one. To be honest, the one row sure looks clean! The thing is that if I make it like yours, I have to replan my entire wall cabinet I have planned. Although, that is not a major problem, I can reclaim the space for other things.

Bob, did you free hand the line up on the pipes or did you have some sort of jig to make them lined up perfectly?


----------



## whatwoodido (Jan 31, 2007)

I ain't got a photo but I use a 5 gallon bucket and have it filled with PVC pipes segments in two diameters and keep my tools in it face down.  I have to have something portable because I teach, and for about half of my classes I take my tools with me.  I keep them face down because it is much safer that way.  My problem is I am a scraper lover and have about 15-20 tools that are or will be scrapers.  I regrind things like extra skews into scrapers when I need a scraper with a profile I don't alread have.  I have gone long past the capacity of my one bucket at this point.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 31, 2007)

I used an extremely complicated jig... it consisted of laying a 3/4" piece of scrap on top of the shelf lining up all the pipes and screwing them in and then removing the scrap. [][]

Lee, one more thing that can be done on mine is to add another row on the front in between the exisiting pipes and gluing the new pipe on the 2 sides touching the orginal pipes.  This allows room for lotsa growth.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2007)

I started out keeping my tools business end up. they are easier to find that way. but I learned the hard way that if you are going to do that. also plan to have them in a place they will not even by accident get ahold of you. I cut my arm pretty bad just reaching for something. even in the picture above the stuff in the window seal gives me the willies. sooner or later your going to reach over all those nice sharp tools to get something. I now go with the tool end down route.


----------



## hanau (Jan 31, 2007)

I basically did the same thing as bnoles


----------

